# Shutter Island - New film from Martin Scorcese



## Karl Hungus (Aug 17, 2009)

I think this is the film I'm most looking forward to this year. It looks terrific.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, that does look pretty bad ass.


----------



## E733 (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree! I think it's gonna be great. 

It's nice to see some great movies finally coming out.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 18, 2009)

Scorcese films = WIN. 

Though I am starting to get worried that Leonardo DiCaprio is to Scorcese what Johnny Depp is to Burton...


----------



## Martin_777 (Aug 18, 2009)

I saw the trailer last week. Seems to be worth watching.



www.imdb.com said:


> It's 1954, and up-and-coming U.S. marshal Teddy Daniels is assigned to investigate the disappearance of a patient from Boston's Shutter Island Ashecliffe Hospital. He's been pushing for an assignment on the island for personal reasons, but before long he wonders whether he hasn't been brought there as part of a twisted plot by hospital doctors whose radical treatments range from unethical to illegal to downright sinister. Teddy's shrewd investigating skills soon provide a promising lead, but the hospital refuses him access to records he suspects would break the case wide open. As a hurricane cuts off communication with the mainland, more dangerous criminals "escape" in the confusion, and the puzzling, improbable clues multiply, Teddy begins to doubt everything - his memory, his partner, even his own sanity.
> 
> Written by alfiehitchie


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2009)

That looks interesting. Is this an original script or is it a realisation of a book or something?


----------



## lobee (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm getting the feeling(you could almost call it a 'Sixth Sense') that Leo's character(patient 67) turns out to be mentally ill from the start of the movie and is somehow responsible for the death of his wife and possibly daughter(looks like in a fire), which is why he's at the mental institution in the first place.

I hope I'm wrong, but it seems fairly obvious to me. "It's all in your head" movies are usually pretty lame unless they're done right. Hopefully with Scorsese on board it will be done well.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 18, 2009)

lobee said:


> I'm getting the feeling(you could almost call it a 'Sixth Sense') that Leo's character(patient 67) turns out to be mentally ill from the start of the movie and is somehow responsible for the death of his wife and possibly daughter(looks like in a fire), which is why he's at the mental institution in the first place.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, but it seems fairly obvious to me. "It's all in your head" movies are usually pretty lame unless they're done right. Hopefully with Scorsese on board it will be done well.



PS - Snape kills Dumbledore.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 18, 2009)

not the usual Scorcese style of film, looks interesting.

also looks like a bit of a blockbuster from the trailer.


----------



## lobee (Aug 18, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> PS - Snape kills Dumbledore.





I hope I didn't shit on anybody's hopes for this movie. I'll still rent it even if I *might* know what's going to happen. 

When I saw The Sixth Sense in the theaters a group of people who just came out of the movie were talking about it while we were waiting to go in and some asshole said something like, "Wow, I can't believe Bruce Willis' character was a ghost the whole time!" We were pissed but it was still a good movie. It ruined the "big reveal" aspect of it, but I usually figure those out before they happen anyway(and sometimes just by watching trailers!:lol)


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 18, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> That looks interesting. Is this an original script or is it a realisation of a book or something?



It's based on a book by Dennis Lehane.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 18, 2009)

lobee said:


> I'm getting the feeling(you could almost call it a 'Sixth Sense') that Leo's character(patient 67) turns out to be mentally ill from the start of the movie and is somehow responsible for the death of his wife and possibly daughter(looks like in a fire), which is why he's at the mental institution in the first place.



I'm so glad I'm not the only one who saw that coming a bajillion miles away just from the trailer.

They really *should not* have shown him hugging the ghost that disappears mid-hug. That basically gave away the whole damn thing.

Course, if I had read the book I'd already know anyway, but fuck.

Also, Vader is Luke's father, It was Earth all along, Verbal is Keyser Soze, Neo is the One, Tyler Durden isn't real, 299 die, the protagonists are The Others, his sled's name was Rosebud, Soylent green is made of people, his friends are all a part of his Beautiful Mind, Donnie dies, and the killer's mother is part of his split-personality.


----------



## ToniS (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks great, Scorcese usually delivers everytime. Gonna see it for sure.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 5, 2010)

So, I saw this yesterday with my brother...thought it was pretty cool...anyone else see it yet?


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 6, 2010)

i thought it was cool, even though it was a fairly predictable twist. though i was kinda expecting another twist at the end. 

was it just me or was the music in the beginning a little too dramatic sounding? its got this epic strings stuff playing and he's just casually walking through a gate and meeting people.


----------



## Demeyes (Mar 12, 2010)

I just saw this in the cinema. I didn't see any trailer and I hadn't heard/seen anything about the movie before I went in. I tagged along with a few friends based on the fact it was a Scorcese movie. I really enjoyed it, it's pretty intense and a keeps you thinking through it.


----------



## mlp187 (Mar 12, 2010)

Even being predictable as it is I really enjoyed this film. It's a great way to spend 2 hours and 18 minutes. Then very end was pretty sad but understandable.


----------



## hide (Mar 23, 2010)

I went to see it yesterday. It let me down from the first minute, I'm disappointed. Predictable ending, over the top screenplay, generic photography, overall lack of credibility of the characters. A "baroque" thriller, if you ask me.


----------



## Default_M (Mar 26, 2010)

I really liked it. Slightly ruined by the bunch of girls behind me who didn't understand what was going on so insisted on talking the whole way through the film about how confused they were.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 26, 2010)

Default_M said:


> I really liked it. Slightly ruined by the bunch of girls behind me who didn't understand what was going on so insisted on talking the whole way through the film about how confused they were.



I hate it when that happens. REALLY hate it. It's almost at the point where I refuse to go see anything during the first few weeks after release, and will often go and seek a refund for my ticket if I walk into the theater and find a mostly-packed house -- especially if the teenage girl demographic is in full swing.

I mean, seriously, it's been considered bad form to talk *at all* during a film since, what.. the birth of cinematography? How do people STILL not get it?

Oh, right.. We're Americans.. Go go go, me me me, I have the right to be first in everything..


----------

